# Other Languages > jQuery >  [AngularJS] Single or Multiple Service & Controller

## FunkySloth

Hi Guys,

I just want to know your insight about, is it good to put all functions and methods in a single controller and service of all my website modules or it is better to create one module equals to one controller and service using AngularJS.

Thank you

----------


## Prahlad

Hello,@FunkySloth

Please try this code,To Single or Multiple Service & Controller



```
angular.module('myModule', [])
    .controller('MyController', [
        'Service1', 'Service2', 'Service3',
        function( Service1, Service2, Service3 ) {
          ...
        }
    ]);
```

I hope this code will be useful for you.
Thank you.

----------

